
Hacker Who Claimed CIA Caused 2001 Anthrax Attacks Was Arrested for Child Porn - AndrewBissell
https://www.thedailybeast.com/a-hacker-said-he-had-proof-the-cia-caused-the-anthrax-attacks-they-had-him-arrested-for-child-porn
======
rbecker
Even if the child porn allegations are true, that doesn't necessarily mean his
claim about the CIA is false:

 _Immediately after the anthrax attacks, White House officials repeatedly
pressured FBI Director Robert Mueller to prove that they were a second-wave
assault by al-Qaeda following the September 11 attacks._ \--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_anthrax_attacks#Al-
Qaeda_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_anthrax_attacks#Al-
Qaeda_and_Iraq_blamed_for_attacks)

~~~
AndrewBissell
Robbie Martin has done a lot of research into this question. The interview he
did with Matt DeHart in prison goes into more detail about what was contained
in the documents than has been reported anywhere else.

[https://twitter.com/FluorescentGrey/status/13056414401065738...](https://twitter.com/FluorescentGrey/status/1305641440106573824)

